# added a new g 26 to the collection



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

just got my 26 out of layaway and put 100 rounds through it today. i was expecting more recoil because of the small size but it really isn't too bad. i decided on the o.d. which at first site a while back i was not a fan of but after a while it grew on me. so i decided to make my first glock purchase in o.d. green. here's a pic of it all shined up. i know a lot of people say glocks are ugly but i personally love the way they look.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The G26 is a great little gun. It actually shoots as well as (or sometimes better than) much larger guns. I shot my G26 against a G19 using a digital timer, and for close-dsitance targets where the short sight radius isn't a disadvantage, the G26 often turned in better times.

I think it's that dual recoil spring that helps with the minimal muzzle flip and fast recovery time.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> The G26 is a great little gun. It actually shoots as well as (or sometimes better than) much larger guns. I shot my G26 against a G19 using a digital timer, and for close-dsitance targets where the short sight radius isn't a disadvantage, the G26 often turned in better times.
> 
> I think it's that dual recoil spring that helps with the minimal muzzle flip and fast recovery time.


That right there sums it up. I sometimes miss my G26, but since I replaced it with a G27 it's not so bad. The 9mm round in any Glock is one of my favorites to shoot.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

austin88 said:


> just got my 26 out of layaway and put 100 rounds through it today. i was expecting more recoil because of the small size but it really isn't too bad. i decided on the o.d. which at first site a while back i was not a fan of but after a while it grew on me. so i decided to make my first glock purchase in o.d. green. here's a pic of it all shined up. *i know a lot of people say glocks are ugly but i personally love the way they look*.


I think they are a nice looking gun too.


----------



## macers (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought a 26 today myself; I went to the store for ammo. :mrgreen:

I haven't had a Glock since my very first pistol right after college. I miss that G21, but it feels good to have a Glock again. Congrats on your 26 as well sir!


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

How are the safety features on this gun?


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you will find it becomes your favorite pistol. It just fits my hand perfectly. They are also very accurate for a small gun. Best of luck with yours!










The safety features on mine work fine, keep your finger off the trigger until your ready to shoot. 
Or pull the trigger back after you have removed the mag with an empty chamber. 
Put the mag back in. 
It won't fire till you have cycled the slide to chamber a round.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The G-26 is a great compact 9mm. The trigger reach is a tad short for me, or I would own one.


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a G26 and it is what I used to qualify for my CHL. Best shot in the class! I like the way it shoots and it is very accurate. The little bit of muzzle flip can be used to good advantage for a double or triple tap. Just aim at the chest and bang, bang, bang, letting the muzzle naturally drift up and you have a pretty good chest, neck, head or chest, neck shot pattern. My pinkie hangs off, which is a little annoying, but over all a good gun. I don't carry this one because I prefer to carry with one in the chamber and I don't feel safe with the trigger safety, but that is just me. I love this gun at the range.


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

Group17,
LOVE your target! Die Zombie, Die! Where did you get that?


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

scpankow

"zombie targets" web search.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Serenity said:


> How are the safety features on this gun?


All Glock models have three independent but automatic safeties, which stay engaged until the trigger is pulled (the assumption being, if you are pulling the trigger, you want the weapon to fire). If carried in a holster or case with the trigger/trigger guard area completely covered, by a user who has been trained to keep their finger off the trigger until they are ready to shoot (a basic safety procedure for ANY handgun), Glocks are as safe as their users.

For more info, go to:

GLOCK "Safe Action Pistols"

Click on "Pistols" in the top menu bar.

Click on "GLOCK Advantage" in the lower-left menu.
Click on numbers 1 through 5 under the image to see the safeties explained.

Yes, I'm a fan of Glocks. They have many advantages for more advanced shooters, but are safe and easy to use for novices and experts alike.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like my Glock 26.

Congratulations.

:smt1099


----------

